# TV on a PC without a TV tuner card



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I came across this freeware app that looks interesting, and wondered if anyone at TSG has had any experience with it.
It's called TV.exe .
http://www.tvexe.com/
It's only for broadband.
It brings in a large quantity of TV stations(300 or so) , without the need of a TV tuner card.
It seems relatively new.

Has anyone tried it? If so, what was your opinion of it?

Description from a download site:


> Now you can watch hundreds (300+) of LIVE worldwide channels on your PC, free of charge. TV is an extremely easy to use application and anyone can find their own favorite stations on TV. Music, news, educational, sports & shopping channels are sorted in a very easy to find way, together with TV in English, Spanish, German & Arabic sections. You may also browse world TV by regions or by country name. No configurations or settings are needed. The intuitive & user friendly interface will give you a pure Plug n' Play! Experience. All you have to do is easily find your desired station, click on the station's name, then sit back & relax TV emulates the regular Television set on your PC, by using the high-speed (broadband ONLY!) Internet connection (xDSL, Cable or LAN) for online global Television reception. TV features multi format (Windows Media & RealVideo ). Live online streaming 24/7 worldwide Television. (You don't have to care about the station's broadcasting format. TV will run the station's live video in a fixed 640x480 pixels sized screen NTSC like; 4:3 'natural' aspect ratio.) TV will switch automatically between formats. TV works with any broadband Internet Service Provider (ISP) worldwide. TV features over 300 live international online channels, 24 hours a day. With more than 20 dedicated 24/7 music stations that feature songs (video clips) in: English, Spanish, German, French, Italian, Russian, Dutch and more It's like a free trip around the world; seeing other peoples' style of living, hearing new languages and music and seeing world views and news.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

I just downloaded it and tried it.
I think its pretty bad myself - I'd give it 1 star. It could do with a lot of work. I guess I was only trying the free version, but still, it is only using streaming video which is low quality, and it doesn't have MAJOR channels available.

Late,


----------

